# Favorite Wine



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys just curious to see what types and brands of wine you enjoy.

I myself am particular to merlot,pinot grigio,and chardonay:icon_chee


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Black Swan merlot and shiraz


----------



## Cirean (Dec 2, 2005)

Merlot, but I'm not above admitting that I like a little cheap sweet stuff once and awhile like Arbour Mist :icon_chee


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

lol theres nothing wrong with that if you enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kedarg (Dec 2, 2005)

I personally prefer white's, but then again I eat vegetarian and fish alot.


----------



## envymi (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm a big wine drinker, but I don't really have a fave...I drink it pretty much every night with dinner and what I drink depends on what I eat and the mood I'm in SOME of my usuals are an Australian Shiraz, Riesling, Gewurztraminer, Beaujolais...I could go on, like I said I'm a big wine drinker!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 2, 2005)

awesome, i love wine.There was this lounge in ny that i went to that was just wine tasting and cheese.

like fondu style


----------



## brittanyjade (Dec 2, 2005)

Haha, i am partial to the cheap stuff, arbor mist :icon_smil i haven't found a good, sweet wine that i like yet except for some organic kind my boyfriends mother buys


----------



## bunni (Dec 2, 2005)

Merlot is my fav! love wine! with cheese!


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2005)

I really like Sauvignon Blanc (did i spell that right!)


----------



## envymi (Dec 2, 2005)

I've always wanted to do something like that, but my man isn't into it...plus he's a lightweight, one glass and he's drunk!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 2, 2005)

pinot noir! Trader Joes has a nice wine selection. 3 buck Chuck!!


----------



## tashbash (Dec 3, 2005)

My husband and I have just started getting into the whole wine thing. We don't really have a favorite yet. But we are sure to always have a bottle of something on hand.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 3, 2005)

cabernet sauvignon - Charles Shaw (2 buck chuck), Roche, BV 2002 Georges de Latour &amp; Cask 23.

Chardonnay - Belvedere &amp; Clos Dy Bois

Sauvignon Blanc - Geyser Peak


----------



## glamslam (Dec 3, 2005)

How funny you started this thread Gwen. I just (like a month ago) started experimenting with wine. I'd dabbled on and off through the years but now I'm making more of an effort to "expand my horizons". So I am enjoying reading our member's faves. :icon_bigg


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 3, 2005)

lol,i used to be a light weight too:icon_lol:


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 3, 2005)

Expand away girl!:icon_chee


----------



## NaturalSiren (Dec 5, 2005)

I enjoy merlot, but, why go merlot when you can take a cab? Cabernet is my preference.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I don't drink it anymore, but when I did, I LOVED White Merlot. People used to think I was crazy when I wanted this, but yes, there really is a White Merlot!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also liked Manischewitz' Grape Wine. It's awesome!!


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 5, 2005)

Cabernet Sauvignon! I love South American Wines particularly from Chile. Also Australian as well. Shiraz, Cabs and a little Merlot too. I like to try different brands but keep coming back to my favs.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 5, 2005)

ohhh my ,mom got a merlot from chile as a gift and it was divine


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 5, 2005)

I like only sweet flavored ones. I can't drink anything dry or too tart.

I like those strawberry flavored or melon flavored wines that are about $6.00 a bottle.:icon_redf


----------



## redrocks (Dec 5, 2005)

I like Merlot, Shiraz, Riesling, Pinot Grigio &amp; Gewurztraminers.

Some of my favorite brands are:

Yellow Tail (Australia)

Joop Joop (Australia)

Robert Mondavi (California)

Copola (California)

Charles Krug (California)


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

i love wine, mostly all i drink though is white zephindale(forgot how to spell it) ,blush or arbor mist.if i'm out i'll have whatever is on the menu that i like.


----------



## envymi (Dec 6, 2005)

I really like the Coppola Zinfandel(red)


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 6, 2005)

ARBOR MIST - that's it!! THat's my baby!!:icon_chee :clap :icon_lol:


----------



## redrocks (Dec 6, 2005)

My favorite Coppola is the Rosso! Excellent with a pot of sauce.


----------



## envymi (Dec 7, 2005)

Just curious...is anyone into sparkling wine or champagne? I had some earlier today, so I thought I'd ask.

My faves are Krug Grand Cuvee, Cristal, Veuve Cliquot, and Moet Rose.


----------



## ChiQT (Dec 9, 2005)

My favorite would be riesling...I'll also do a nice chardonnay...Cost Plus World Market has a great wine selection as well...


----------



## canelita (Dec 9, 2005)

Masi 1991 Campofiorin "Ripasso" Vino da Tavola del Veronese , this hearty Italian red. Dark ruby in color with an orange hue, it breathes exotic aromas of spicy, brown sugar and black fruit. Warm and strong on the palate, its flavors follow the nose, with heady fruit and an aromatic edge oddly reminiscent of Bourbon barrels. The best


----------



## envymi (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think I've ever tried that one...I'll have to lookout for it, sounds yummy!


----------



## canelita (Dec 9, 2005)

It is yummy, try it !!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 9, 2005)

ohh i second that.:icon_chee


----------



## charish (Dec 9, 2005)

i love sparkling white wine and champane, as long as its not dry. like mine sweet


----------



## envymi (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think I've ever tried a sparkling Moscato, but I do like a nice light Moscato with pastries and desserts...I'll have to look out for a sparkling one.


----------



## eyesdancing (Dec 12, 2005)

I like Beringer White Zinfanel for happy sipping, and cabernet for more 'connoissuer" type inulging. Shiraz is also a favorite, from various locals.


----------



## Min (Dec 21, 2005)

I like most all types but my fav is Merlot. Tonight I will be opening a bottle of Robert Mondavi Merlot :icon_bigg


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 22, 2005)

You ladies know your wines, lol.

I don't drink wine, actually nothing with alcohol in it, just don't like it. I'm making an effort though, they always tell me "You have to learn to appreciate it, Eva, it can be so good!" So that's what I'm trying now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 2, 2006)

I love red wine. My grandfather was Italian and his family had a winery in Italy, so wine is really sacred to me. My bf is a gourmet and knows a lot about wine. I am a fairly newcomer to the subject. So far I like: All of the French Bordeaux wines, especially from the CÃ¶te du Boune region. The Burgundys aren't bad, but the Bordeaux will knock your socks off with their smooth mellowness. I also love the California Merlots; Clos du Bois makes a decent Merlot wine.

Although I have tried and enjoy some white wines, I keep coming back to the reds. I love trying new, different wines, too. Last night we tried one from Spain, it was awesome.

I just love to enjoy the wine, without really knowing all that much about it.

Elisabeth


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 2, 2006)

envymi,

I'm not really into Champagne as much as red wine, but I do like it. The one I like the most, so far, is Mumm's Cordon Rouge. I also like Veuve Cliquot. And a long time ago I used to like Korbel's Brut.

But yours sound much better than my choices!

Elisabeth


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a merlot fan as well. That Arbor Mist blackberry merlot is like kool-aid. Gotta love it!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 2, 2006)

While my family was in town, we were able to go on a winery tour at the Robert Mondavi Winery. We had a lot of fun and I am now a fan of their wine. Ended up buying a couple of bottles : 2001 Cabernet Sauvignon, Fume Blac and Moscato D'Oro.


----------



## Min (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh I love Mondavi let me know how you like all of them ive only had the Merlot &amp; the Cabernet.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love plum wine, dont ask me which one because I dont know. lol. I have tried it in Chinese restaurants, some of them have a good one and some are just ok.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

The Fume Blanc is really good. Its another name for Sauvignon Blanc. There is a story behind the name. At first, it has a lemony flavor to it but once you let it breathe, it has like a pinapple smell to it. You can even taste the difference.

The Moscato D'Oro is like a port. It has a peach flavor to it.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

*White Merlot*

* April 7, 2002 *

* by Dennis Manuel *

What is white Merlot?

White Merlot is the same as white Zinfandel, except it is made from the Merlot grape.

There was a time when pink wines were known as "rosÃ©" wines. Now they are known as "blush" wines. As with white Zinfandel, white Merlot derives it's color by leaving the grape juice in contact with the red skins of the grape for a short period of time, usually hours or days. A deep red wine has the juices in contact with the skins for weeks.

So, how did white Merlot come about?

It started in the Languedoc region of France, which is located Southwest of the RhÃ²ne region, along the Mediterranean Sea. That region does not grow the Zinfandel grape. Wanting to get into the white Zinfandel market, ten years ago Fortant Winery, of the Languedoc, invented the category of "white Merlot".

Blush wines are tremendously popular during the hot months of the year, because they are served chilled, and they can be drunk with fish or meat, and are generally inexpensive. Data from ACNielsen/Adams indicates that Chardonnay is still the leader in sales in the U.S., holding 19% of the market. But right behind is white Zinfandel, with 13% of the market. That's a big market, and the Languedoc region of France, (no pun intended) was languishing. So, not to be left behind, it created its own category, i.e. "White Merlot".

One of the big reasons white Zinfandel is so popular in the U.S. is that many newcomers are moving into the wine drinking category. Per capita consumption in the U.S., and around the world is going down. Not so much in the U.S., which over the last twenty years has gone down from 2.11 gallons per capita in 1980 to 1.95 in 2000, but in Europe substantially. France is down from approximately 24 gallons per capita in 1980 to about 16 gallons per capita today. That's quite a drop.

Nonetheless, in the U.S. overall wine consumption has almost doubled. Which means that newcomers are coming into the market, and the bridge between a Coca-Cola and a tannic Cabernet Sauvignon is oftentimes a white Zinfandel.

Americans do not grow up with the same palate as Europeans, although with the MacDonaldisation of the world, that will soon change. Americans drink about 58 gallons of soft drinks per capita, which means our taste buds are accustomed to sweet drinks, and when we move to wine, we have to be weaned from the sugar. Hence the incredible popularity of white Zinfandel, which is usually sweet.

Fortant's white Merlot, on the other hand, is not sweet, and can be a wonderful summer drink. It's slightly sweet, inexpensive, selling for about $6 a bottle.

Other producers are jumping on the white Merlot band wagon.

Beringer (never to be outdone) is producing a white Merlot for $5 a bottle, although theirs is quite a bit sweeter, and therefore more along the line of the classic white Zinfandel. Sutter Home is making a Merlot RosÃ© ($7), slightly sweet, and Napa Ridge is making a white Merlot ($8) that is really sweet.

There is a surplus of Merlot grapes in California this year, so white Merlot could be the perfect use of this very popular varietal. Look for substantial growth in this category, especially if they offer both sweet and dry choices. Many long time wine drinkers do not like overly sweet wines, but would like nothing more than a bottle of fresh blush wine, such as Fortant's White Merlot on a hot summer day, especially if it doesn't break the bank!


----------



## Min (Jan 3, 2006)

Ooooo I wanna try those ill have to look for them next time im out.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

You should... if you are a wine person and like those flavors, you will enjoy them. I also found that Costco has Robert Mondavi wine for an inexpensive price.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello plafleur10!

Yes, you are right about the wine name. My bf just informed me that I am an ignoramous who should check her spelling before she posts.:icon_redf He is really the wine "expert" of the family. He wants to go on a wine tasting tour of these regions and take classes as well. I, however, only just tell him "just bring me something good." I have a terrible time describing wine nuances, such as fruity, oaky, whatever. I just know when something tastes good. Medocs are the ones I like from Bordeaux. I would also love to go on a wine tasting tour of these regions in France, but there are so many other places in the world I would like to go first, so alas, unless I am motivated by an outside force.....

Thank you for the correction!

Elisabeth


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok. Plafleur10. I also just saw the Canada on the bottom of your whatever and realized that you are probably from the French speaking part of Canada and now I feel really stupid for so misspelling your native language. Believe it or not, I was actually fluent in French when I was about 17. I have since lost it because now all I speak is German, and whenever I try anymore to speak French, it comes out all gibberish. I could never really write the language, either, as I am a speaker, not a writer. Sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 9, 2006)

To anyone who is interested and wants to check it out...the jan 8 issue (yesterday) of the San Francisco Chronicle rated its top 100 wines of 2005.

They have the best whites and reds from California, Oregon and Washington state..rated by their wine editor and some Bay Area local chefs and others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is the link to that article.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Marisol.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm an Arbour Mist girl too :icon_redf


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 23, 2006)

Bump!!

We had an awesome 1997 Chateau Le Nerthe tonight for dinner.

It was a dream!:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## tiff (Feb 23, 2006)

Valpolicella for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi tiff!

I'm such a clueless appreciate of wine. What is Valpolicella?

Is it red, white?

Thanks

Elisabeth


----------



## tiff (Feb 24, 2006)

Its an Italian red, very easy to drink on its own as well as with food. Best thing is I love it and it only costs Â£3 here which is great.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 25, 2006)

i like wine holders but not wine. i dont know its not my thing. im more in favor for cocktails.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you..I'd love to check it out, as I only drink red wine most of the time b/c white just doesn't agree with me lately.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2006)

My mom is the same way.....can't drink red wine..doesnt like it at all. Funny, with this blood type dieting thing I'm doing or trying to do it says that for certain blood types red wine is not the best thing for the system..but for other types it is...I looked up my mom's..type O..and sure enough, it said red wine was not the best thing...???? Weird.


----------



## melimae (Mar 6, 2006)

Pinot Grigio is my favorite, but if I'm in the mood for red I drink Pinot Noir


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not really into wine so much, but I prefer red wines. I like Merlot.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 11, 2006)

Oohhhhh Ewww.. tonight we had something delicious and it's fast becoming one of my favorites. Not a huge Champagne fan, (the really Brut ones give me a headache), nevertheless love this new Litchi flavored champagne

from a brand over here called Cafe De Paris.

It sounds cheesy like Boone's Farm or something....

and I don't usually like the flavor of Litchis..but this is the most yummy

champagne I have ever had. It is really sexy. I know..champagne ..sexy?

But it is not too sweet and doesn't even taste like fruit.

Yum!:icon_love


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 3, 2006)

Bump!

I went out to a Greek Restaurant for lunch (in Europe it's ok to drink wine with lunch):whistling: :santa: ..and had the rockinest red Greek wine called MAKEDONIIKOS TSANTALI....2004......from Macedonia.....

anybody ever heard of this wine? I wonder if Sophia has heard of it?

Anyway, it was so decently priced that I took a bottle home!

I had never tried Greek wine before and the owner of the restaurant was so stoked I bought a bottle he gave me an on-the-house glass of OUZO!

LOL! It's a good thing I already went to the post office.

NAME: MAKEDONIKOS TSANTALI

YEAR: 2004 -so young, but so good

PRICE: 12 Euros..approx. 10 USD, I think!

C'mon, what happened to all of our wine drinkers out there??


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow! Oh Dear Goodness! I thought I was alone in here...Talkin' to Myself (not that that would have stopped my big mouth..LOL)

Oh, this Greek wine was just absolutely delicious, and I had no compunction whatsoever about getting halfway slosshed on it over noontime.:eusa_whistle:

Thanks for the wisdom and advice about the "retsina", Paul. Is it really awful? skunky? vinegary? cat box bad? what's it like?...I don't care for white wine that much anyway..I don't know, maybe I just haven't tried the right one..?


----------



## Elisabeth (May 2, 2006)

Well, let's see..people drink strange stuff for an aperitif here. They are heavily influenced by the surrounding countries and like things like Pernod with Orange Juice (France), Campari and O.J. (Italy) and have this nasty stuff called Cynar which is derived from Artichokes and is really, really, bitter. Most Swiss aperitifs are bitter (supposedly in the good old days the pre-alcohol was to line the stomach in preparation for any bacteria that may be caused by the *cough* high quality of meat to be ingested during the meal)...and I do not like bitter.They sometimes have fruity wines, but if I drink too much sweet, like Dubonnet- I really used to like Dubonnet- it spoils my appetite. The only ****tail I sometimes have before dinner is a Gin Martini (dirty) straight up with two olives in it. Vodka doesn't agree with me, but I do like Gin. It is considered here in this conservative country a bit forward and bold and strong and not modest to drink this drink. But I don't care. I don't have it often.

As far as US wines go, I don't know, I'm biased as I'm from Northern California...:icon_lol:.. but from what I've experienced, the best California Reds are not imported, at least not here to Europe. What they consider *good California wine* is, really, IMO, pure crap. Woodbridge by Robert Mondavi? Sutter Home Merlot? Please! And I'm not even that picky, but that stuff is foul! You have to be in California to get the best California wines, IMHO. And it is no big deal, you can even buy them at Safeway. Our Safeways have some of the best wine selections and are often overlooked. So, I'm not sure you are getting the pick of the crop in Canada. I know we (I) am not in Switzerland.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.......and finally......

Greek Easter sounds fun! Was it a good party? and yes, the weather is disgusting everywhere this year! Don't even get me started about "cheerful" central Europe...!It just seems it has been whacky weather all over the planet.


----------



## rosepetals (May 8, 2006)

I like Merlot &amp; Gewuerztraminer. Yuumm!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 8, 2006)

Welcome Rosepetals!:wavey:..Ewwww..I'll bet you've got some good wine down in Australia. I saw a bottle of Syrah yesterday ( I think it was Syrah...:icon_scratch

and it was from Australia; I didn't get it, b/c I know nothing about Australian Wine. Yeah!! another Wino! I mean, you know, Wine Fan!:yay:

Ohhh I love this Dancing Purple Elephant!


----------



## rosepetals (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Elisabeth! :icon_razz

The fragrant of a real good Gewuerztraminer is seductive. Before buying them, one should do a few tastings and then pick the wine which fragrant makes you â€œhighâ€.

In Australia we call "Shiraz" instead of "Syrah" (same grapes, only different names).

Iâ€™ve found a story about the names â€œSyrahâ€, â€œShirazâ€ and â€œScyrasâ€ in

http://pweb.netcom.com/~lachenm/month/02/01.html :

"Syrah" is best known for its role in France's RhÃ´ne Valley, where it is the principal red grape of the Northern RhÃ´ne, starring in wines such as Hermitage and CÃ´te-RÃ´tie. It also appears in the wines of the Southern RhÃ´ne, though Grenache is more widely cultivated in that region. Today, Syrah is produced in many areas of the world, and some people even argue that the grape is most widely known, at least among casual consumers, by another name, "Shiraz" (more on the importance of this name in a moment). "Shiraz" wines were popularized by the Australians, who generally favored a lush, fruitier, less-earthy, and more forward style than the RhÃ´ne vintners. Today, you can also find "Shiraz" from South Africa and the United States. However, regardless of which name is used, the grape is still the same.

Syrah has been known by many names at various times and in different regions, but "Syrah" and "Shiraz" (along with some variants) have contributed most to the myths about the origin of the grape. The most widespread story used both names to point to an Eastern origin. The ancient Persian city of Shiraz was famous for its high quality wine. As a result, some people believed that Syrah was a corruption of "Shiraz," denoting that the grape had its roots in that region, being introduced into France by Romans, Crusaders, or trade (depending on the version being told). Some Australians have gone so far as to claim that their name is really the "proper" historical designation, and that they aren't using the French "corruption." However, like many aesthetically pleasing stories that aren't based on much evidence, this one falls apart if you look carefully at the facts.

First, the idea that this red grape made the Persian city of Shiraz famous seems unlikely, at best. Shiraz was famous for its white wine, not red. Second, the name of the grape doesn't really point at one unique possible origin. Using the name of a grape to determine its origin has its own difficulties (as you'll see later), but even if you accept the validity of the technique, the relationship between Syrah/Shiraz and the Persian city becomes quite murky. Shiraz was given that name in Australia after being imported from france by James Busby in 1832. Unfortunately, he didn't call it Shiraz; he noted the grape name as "Scyras". Now "Scyras" and "Syrah" may share some similarity to "Shiraz," but people have also argued for a connection to Syracuse (on Sicily), from where it could have been brought by Romans, or Cyprus. Since the name doesn't just lead to one possible origin, but to many, its usefulness is limited at best. The circumstantial evidence, along with ampelographic analyses of various RhÃ´ne grapes, led experts to abandon the city of Shiraz hypothesis years ago. However, the myth has continued to spread; in the past year, I've heard it from wine enthusiasts, retailers, and even, just last month, a local wine columnist.

Fortunately, in June of last year, scientists Carole Meredith, of the University of California at Davis, and Jean-Michel Boursiquot, of L'Ã‰cole Nationale Superiore Agronomique de Monpellier, produced a definitive study, absolutely settling the question of Syrah's origin. Their DNA analysis established that Syrah is the offspring of two obscure French grapes, Dureza and Mondeuse Blanche. Dureza is grown in the Ardeche region, west of the RhÃ´ne, and Mondeuse Blanche (a.k.a. Dongine) is a relative of Mondeuse Noire, both of which are grown in the Savoie. With two French parents, it is absolutely clear that Syrah is indigenous to France, despite any more exotic myths you may hear.

Whatever the name, and regardless of its origin, Syrah can make wonderful wines, with fruit, earth, spice, and pepper elements. The best Syrahs reward aging, and many are great to drink in their youth. Even though it may not have as exotic of a history as some people thought, it still gives plenty of pleasure in the glass!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 9, 2006)

Well, I think you are more of a true wine purist, I mean appreciator, than I am. While I don't care for most hard liquor (not even gin that much), I cannot resist the after-dinner cognacs (like Grand Marnier, my favorite) that taste like fire in a glass. But your compromises sound like good ones.

The Jack London Vineyard in Kenwood produces some very good wines! Totally off topic, I had a friend who lived in a cabin in Kenwood and she would let me have her place when she was away for *romantic getaways* when I was single. It is a lovely wine-growing region.

Oh, and yes, the Fendant Du Valais ....LOL... we have about 5 cases in our cellar! It is one of my BF's favorite wines. Since I don't care for white wine, you know,...I'm:eusa_wall: stubborn like that...I only drink it with cheese Fondue. Never much of a cheese person before, OMG! I have to limit myself to 3 Fondues a year. I just cannot resist Cheese Fondue!! I homemake it with Garlic, Nutmeg, Wine, Kirsch Wasser,...:chef_smiley:..It is delicious but shows no mercy on my Dinosaur hips.

Yep, the Fendant Du Valais, is, in fact, probably our best Swiss Wine.


----------



## Elisabeth (May 9, 2006)

rosepetals!!! You know a lot about wine! It will be great to have you on this forum!! Plaflueur10 is one of the true wine savants...I'm just an observer/appreciator with no real knowledge Your above post left me breathless! LOL!

Way Cool!


----------



## Aquilah (May 9, 2006)

Blue Nun is good, although I prefer Walter Red (available in NY, but didn't see it before I moved here) or Arbor Mist Blackberry Merlot... There's another German white wine I like, but I can't remember the name of it to save my life suddenly! Oh, and Lambrusco is nice too!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 9, 2006)

What is Arbor Mist? I think Tonya (Cirean) drinks this, too!!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 16, 2006)

I bought last weekend a bottle of 1999 Syrah from BONTERRA Vineyards

of Mendocino, California.

We drank (or tried to drink) it this weekend. It was wretched.

:yuck2:.

I don't know what was wrong with it. At first, I thought it was too Oak-y, but it was just bad. And it was not cheap, either.

Maybe Bonterra has other types of wine which are better,

but save your $$ and taste buds/stomach and give this one a pass.

1999 Syrah, Bonterra Vineyards, Mendocino, California.

Not to be confused with Mendocino, the town.

By all means, visit beautiful Mendocino if you get the chance.


----------



## LVA (May 16, 2006)

oo ... fun thread ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i like Merlot. Is sake considered wine... cuz sake is good too... but i guess it's an acquired taste


----------



## michal_cohen (May 16, 2006)

its maybe souned funny but i dont love 2 drink


----------



## Elisabeth (May 17, 2006)

Sake= Japanese Rice Wine=Wine for sure!!!! Sake is wonderful!!

In Napa Valley, in fact, they had the most beautiful Japanese Sake *Vineyard* with Japanese gardens, and tours and everything. In the end, you got to go into this room with mats on the floor and fountains to do the tasting. I only went once, but it was pure magic! LVA, do you have a favorite brand of Sake that you like?


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

i haven't found a favorite yet. But i did find one that was pretty close to it in a restaurant i went to a while back.. . can't remember what it was....

I'd love to hear your recs for Sake...

A lot of my friends hate how it taste ... I'm realli surprise u like it .. yea!

not @ all. Not every1 likes to drink. My parents don't drink very much .... I think a sip of wine on Sundays is the most the drink LoL


----------



## Leony (May 17, 2006)

Any brand as long as it's white wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (May 18, 2006)

In my case, my enjoyment of wine has really nothing to do with "Drinking"!!

....and if you believe that, I've got some beachfront property in Palm Springs for you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No, joking aside, for me it has to do with my family/roots. My grandfather's family had a small vineyard in Italy, and then France, and then back to Italy. I was given red wine mixed with water since I can remember. For me, it represents an important link to my heritage and is a very emotional thing for me. Although I have no living ancestors left in Italy, I once a year try to get to the town to visit the graves of my grandfather's mother, father, brother and his brother's wife. Haven't been there for awhile, though...

It's no big deal to not like to drink alcohol, and I know several people who should not and cannot drink for alcoholism reasons. Others just plain don't care for it. Or some, like I was, never really liked it until they had a really, really, good glass of wine/champagne..and went "whoa!" I don't care much for wine...but...that was not bad...


----------



## Samba_mum (May 18, 2006)

I love a good Chardonnay!

It's the best summerdrink!

love, tin


----------



## Elisabeth (May 24, 2006)

Kim,

The sake winery in Napa is called Hakusan. Hakusan Sake. Also from California, (where They..I don't know who they is.. say the best sake comes from) is Gekkeikan from Folsom, Ca. and then there is Takara from Berkeley. I'm not sure if you can get any of these in Twin Falls, though, it's worth a try?! I got this info from www.coastnews.com and www.vinography.com. The last is a wine blog which is pretty interesting even if your not that into wine. I don't really know any brands of sake from Japan, but maybe Leony does...:sunshine:I have never had Bad sake...but I'm no gourmet expert.. :laughno:


----------



## Elisabeth (May 31, 2006)

You're sort of talking to Noah about the flood...on this one!

My Bf also says this..blah blah..wine is fattening.

Yeah, alright for pete's sake.

But if we are going to be perfectly honest here, I'm not going to worry about consuming red wine. Red Wine (which I have been sorta drinking my whole life)..has never caused me to gain weight. Now, if you'd like to talk about hot bubbling gooey cheese fondue, creamy, delicious, pastries... Mouth Watering Savory Roasted Young Chickens with the gravy dripping off...well, ok. You get the idea. Those are my true concerns. Plus the fact that I was borderline anorexic for the first 35 years of my life, and never enjoyed food, wine or anything. It's really hard for me not to go to an extreme the other way now...so I have to be really careful. But I think it's natural to worry (not really worry, just want to pay more attention to) about almost every aspect of your appearance over the age of 40.


----------



## KellyB (May 31, 2006)

Does Boonesfarm count? It's not good wine unless It's got a screw on top:laughing:

Just kidding, but I'm more of a beer girl. In the bottle, not a glass. I have no class at all.


----------



## Amandine (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! Those are actually some of my favorites. I'm a big white wine drinker, but I especially can't resist sparklers.

Another good one is Por Roger.

I usually stick to the Moet Chandon for mixing though. It makes a great mimosa if you add a splash of Grand Marnier.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 11, 2006)

What you talkin' 'bout Willis??

You have mucho classo, GF!

Class has nothing to do with what you drink or how you drink it. :flowers: :smileno:

You can even say words like mucho classo and still have class.

You'd have class no matter what you drank, Kelly.

You can trust me on this one.

P.S. I remember the Boonesfarm Strawberry Wine. I only drank it once mixed with selzer/soda water. But that night my stomach and I saw hell...

so, we both have never been back...


----------



## Maude (Jun 11, 2006)

I love almost any white or rosÃ© wine.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello!

Do you have any favorites?

You're from Canada, too....

Are there any brands that you particularily like?

Yesterday,

I had a big, kind of strange, Treat.

We went to a *World Cup Soccer Party* where the family had a Small Apartment (in Switzerland...75% of all people live in Apartments..even those in higher income brackets, as there is not a lot of space).

The Husband/Dad

gets a grin on his face and take us into his *basement*....

He opens up this door.....

And in this dimly lit, Gorgeously Cool room, painted in Tuscan Terracotta with accents of Olive Leaf Green...with Stones on the floor....is his...

WINE CELLAR. Not just any Wine Cellar, but he has *920 *bottles of wine in here, climate controlled, candles all over the place, a special table with violet velvet on it for tasting (It sounds tacky, but it wasn't). He told us he spent 12,000:str: Swiss Francs!!! to build it. Holy Moly. I have never seen a private Wine Cellar like that. He showed me a bottle of wine from 1962!! The funny thing is, we were just going over there to watch a soccer game, we didn't even know he "kept" wine.

I don't think I'll ever get that goofy about wine....

But I sure did like the room!!!!!


----------



## Saja (Jun 14, 2006)

Im not a huge wine fan, but I do like a few.Nothing pricey though.

JacksonTriggs Saviougn Blanc. La Piat D'or. Two Oceans somthing or other and Beaujolais.....I realize i prolly spelled that wrong...whatev!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 14, 2006)

i'm not a very big wine drinker, but if i do, i like them sweet and not dry. i also like ice-wines.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 19, 2006)

The good news is that we are going back to this guy's wine cellar on Friday,

and that's when I'm going to try to get him to actually.....

open up a bottle of something gooood. I have no idea what that would be, but I figure it's got to have dust all over it and look very old.

You see, I know nothing.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 22, 2006)

oh cool, a wine thread!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

okeeee, my favs: Beaujolais- pretty much any regular and some years of Nouveau- last year was amazing, the year before- a bit on the dry side.

Right now i'm in love with Arcs-it's Grenache spiced with Tempranillo. It has a bit of a sparkling quality to it, and is amazing chilled.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 24, 2006)

So you found us, ehhhh????? :rockwoot::rockwoot: :glasses:

Damn, the winos are Busted Again.

We don't get a lot of Beaujolais over here, either that or I'm totally clueless:tocktock: :laughing: . I suspect it is the former.

Update on the Dude with the Dream Wine Cellar...well, yesterday, today is Saturday here, we were supposed to once again be graced with a Glimpse into the world of Order, Beauty, Expertise and Refined Taste.

Well at the really, Last Minute ...Very, very, Un-Swiss, these people plan everything... His wife calls up and says that he had an unexpected Prior Commitment connected with his Work. It was just an excuse, but oh well.

I just finished two glasses of okay so-so nothing special 1999 Bordeaux Chateau Du Reval. I don't know anything about wine, but could it have been too young? It didn't have cork or anything..and it had the pieces of tannin..Is that what it's called? On the bottom.

Ella, I've never tried Arcs, but I had a glass on Tempranillo in England on the beach and, well, I had no complaints whatsoever.:cloud9:


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 24, 2006)

I like merlot andpinot grigio


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 24, 2006)

I haven't tasted that many wines in my life yet. So far, I've liked Pinot Grigio and Merlot.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 24, 2006)

My husband and I enjoy Muscadine wine. I know it is sweet and for some people to sweet but evrywhere we go, we try to find and taste new brands of Muscadine.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 24, 2006)

i've also been mucho into decanting lately. Of course that means that we have to finish the whole bottle in one sitting, but we've been managing that just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Kirsi! Welcome! Do you mind if I ask you a question about the wines in Finland? I've been to Sweden (Stockholm) and really thought it was so, so, beautiful, but not to Finland. Anyway, is the wine in Finland expensive? I've heard it was kind of, and that folks in Helsinki actually take the boat over to Tallin to buy alcohol. What brand of Merlot do you drink in Finland? Does it come fro California or somewhere else?

Wow! I've never tried it before. I'm a classic out-of -the -bottle girl.:noob:.

I meant me noob, even though the arrow is pointing up. This sounds Elegant and Sexy, though, and, oh, yeah, as an aside helps bring out the flavors and nuances of the wine. For those who don't know what decanting is....uh, Not like me, of course,:whistling: this article describes decanting..http://www.nymag.com/restaurants/art.../decanting.htm

Hmm, I may try this..Has anybody else tried decanting? Do you like it?

Encyclopedia Source: *Muscadines* are a grapevine Species native to the present-day Southeastern United States that have been extensively cultivated since the 16th Century.

That sounds delicious, Regina. I love Sweet Wines. The article ( I didn't post it) also mentioned that this wine is present in South Carolina. Do you have vineyards there, then? That is wild. I mean, who knew, vineyards in South Carolina. Can you visit the vineyards to taste the wine? Now, that would be a nice way to spend a Sunday!!!


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown Brothers Tarrango...lovely Australian shiraz.Also on the more expensive side, Penfolds Grange...just gorgeous! I'm also quite into Merlots, at the moment...still sampling bottles, haven't settled on a fav...yet!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 30, 2006)

I like searching on www.robertmondavi.com they have wine pairing, tips and recipes.


----------



## ecstasia (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not a big drinker (too much bad family history) but when I do drink I like wine. I prefer Merlot and Chardonnay's over anything else. I also like a lot of fruity wines like Blackberry Merlot and Peach Chardonnay.

I had a friend whose mother used to make blueberry wine. It was delicious. I have her recipe somewhere and need to try making it.

Also there's this Japanese restaurant that my fiance and I frequent and they have the most delicious plum wine. It's really sweet and it's deceiving. It seems like it's a light wine (light as in alcohol not in how filling it is) but wow, it packs a punch. I had two glasses one night with dinner (over the course of two hours) and when I stood up I nearly feel over. And I am not a lightweight.

-- Lissi


----------



## Marisol (Jul 1, 2006)

I love their wine!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello Miss Golightly!! I had an Australian Shriaz at a weekend Birthday Party. I forget the name...it was called Peter Something. It was really nice. I was surprised. I haven't had a lot of experience with Shiraz wines. In California, we call it Syrah..and I don't like the way it tastes at all. But the Australian Shirazes taste, to me, way smoother. I'll keep an eye out for Brown Brothers and Penfold's Grange....I'm so excited!! I'm going to go Wine Shopping tomorrow!!atches:

Robert Mondavi's wines are one of the few Californian labels which are widely available here in Switzerland. One of the reason might, just might, be the fact that Robert Mondavi's wife, I think her name is Margarit, is from Switzerland. Oh, and LOL..they are wallet breaker$$$ over here...considered a *top shelf* wine. Um, I just made up that word *top shelf wine*.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Elisabeth! Do try the Brown Brothers, it is lovely &amp; fruity, and great for warmer weather! I think the wine you tried might be Peter Lehmann? Very good wines,too! From what I've read, the syrah grape tends to like the Australian soil &amp; sun...apparently, it makes the grape fruitier &amp; intense...maybe this is why the Australian Shiraz's are more favourable to our palates! We are enjoying a Zonte's Footstep shiraz wine tonight...another aussie favourite! Hope you bought &amp; enjoy a nice bottle for yourself! Cheers!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter Lehmann!! That was it!!!!! Thanks Miss Golightly! I'm going shopping tommorrow...can't wait...he he.

What you say about the Syrah grape makes total sense. I'm completely clueless as to the cultivation aspect (or any aspect really, but shhhh, don't tell anybody...) of wine. But I do know that around my parents' place in the foothills of California, where they have a small house and some acreage, that it is prime Zinfandel country; and that the vineyards in the area (there are quite a few) are famous for their Zinfandel producing grapes.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 12, 2006)

How was everybody's wine weekend?

Just checking in with us winos.....

Ella,

I had decanted wine the other night for the first time...(ok, the waiter did it..I'm still kinda too scared to try this at home..as I'm a bit of a klutz)

and it was very good...!!!

My BF for his birthday got from his folks 3 bottles of *1999 Pommard.*

The label on the back says in French: CÃ©page: Pinot Noir Origine: Pommard, CÃ¶te (sorry no thing-ama-jig on my computer) de Baune.

My Bf says it is a good wine, but I'll let you know after I've tried it....

I don't know...I kind of got this Tingle....when I looked at the bottle.Does anyone ever get.....The Tingle?

What the hell am I talking about....the Tingle:doh:

Five months ago I didn't know jack..and now, I think I'm Miss Expert or Something..talking about tingles. What's Up with that? Maybe someone needs to kick a little wine humility into my sorry rear end.


----------



## Salope (Jul 12, 2006)

White win. Red is too heavy for me. I especially like Pinot Grigio and Sancerre.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 20, 2006)

Still waiting for that butt kicking...Ella? Miss Golightly? I know it can't be because everyone's stopped drinking wine?:sheep: :scared:


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 20, 2006)

Stopped drinking wine...never! My partner &amp; I have been trying white wines (we mainly drink red, so don't know alot about white)...my partner bought a bottle of 2002 la chapelle de lafaurie peyraguey sauternes...and oh my...it was the best white wine I've ever tasted! It was very creamy, and it tasted like honey...almost like drinking nectar! I've never had a wine quite like it and am now converted to white semillion wines! This was definetly a 'tingle' inducing wine!!

We also tried this wine last night, it was again, an amazing wine...looked like a brandy and was very delicious...I couldn't have more than a glass, as it was so heavy and sweet!

http://www.bizrate.co.uk/wine/mid825...359467061.html

How was the Pommard? I've not tried that...1999, so must be aged nicely! I've also been drinking cherry beer from Germany...have you tried that? Europeans do make the best beer, by far! What else have you been drinking lately?


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the rec. I don't drink white wine..but it is summer, and I occasionally enjoy a glass or two when it is way too hot...like now..to drink red ( I stil drink red, but , you know what I mean). I love the nectar description...so I am def going to use the link you provided to see if we can get it over here..thank you again for the link!!!!:rockwoot:.

The Pommard ways very, very, disappointing.:sleepyhead:

I had very high hopes for it..and it's overall taste did not match it's price tag. It was vinegary and had hardly any personality at all. My bf, aka the wine man of the family, also thought that for the price, it was one of the worst possible wines he had ever tasted. We (he) got three bottles as a birthday gift and we ended up (evil buggers that we are:10 giving away two of the bottles because it was just no good.

We are opening a bottle of Medoc ( a French Bordeaux) this weekend..and I am really looking forward to that one!!!

Oh, and I am feeling you on the beer thing....oh yes. I love Beer. It is very healthy. My favorite is Stella Artois from Belgium....unfortunately, my hips do not like beer as much as I do...so I only drink beer maybe once every two or three months or so. If I drank as much beer as I liked, I would for sure have the beer belly to end all beer bellies:laughing:. Yes, Germans pride themselves on their beer. In their opinion, if beer isn't German, well, it just isn't beer. I've tried some good ones, and dang, for an American, well, those beers are mighty, mighty strong...

Have a good weekend , Miss Golightly!!!!..and I'll let you guys know on the Medoc!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 2, 2006)

The Medoc was a dream. I think it is my favorite.

Yesterday, we had August 1st here, which is Switzerland's version of July 4th in the US. It is their Independence Day.

We cracked open a Spanish Rioja which was made from the *Tempanillo/Termanillo* whatever..grape, and wow, it is my impression that it is kind of hit-and-miss with this grape. I really enjoyed a glass of this I had in England, but this bottle was not so good..I forget the brand, I'll try and fish the bottle out of the bin, but it was really a striking difference between this one and the one I drank in Cornwall.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 2, 2006)

My favorite wine is Mavrodaphne, it's a liqueur wine from greek!


----------



## vickih (Aug 2, 2006)

LOVE Mavrodaphne.. but that could also be because i'm greek.. good choice!!


----------



## lacolora (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm a WINO!! LOL! I drink different ones, I'm partial to Concha y Toro which is a pretty inexpensive wine, but it's really great! I've tried there Merlot, Chardonnay and there's also a Merlot-Shiraz mix.

And for the person that says White Merlot, I drink alot of that! I buy the cheapy cheapy kind, Gallo makes a White Merlot, that's really good.

I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 12, 2006)

I looooove wine. I don't so much care about brands (as long as it's not too cheap) but I like Shiraz and Pinot Grigio. They're my faves. What's that Australian brand - Yellow Tail I think? I love their Shiraz. I like Chardonnay too


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello you guys!! Welcome Eileen and princess!!!!!

LOL. We are all WINOS ..*Ahem* I mean, conniesewers, here.

Eileen.....Concho y.....Say What??? OMG!! That would be so much fun just to order that..forget about drinking it...LMAO!!! :laughing: ,. Say to the waiter, tossing your hair back, " Yes, I thhhink I would like the Concho y Torrrrro...Senor" (sorry no cedillas sp? on my German computer).

That would be very sexy. Is it a red wine????


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm not a big drinker of alcohol but i like the wines that are too strong . more on the sweet side


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm not sure, I'm pretty new to this, but it is reassuring to know that it doesn't necessarily have to be expensive to be good. I think I'm learning that from this thread and the wonderful ideas and recs that everybody has.

TBH, I haven't (since the dream Medoc) really had a wine that captured my heart:happy::gaehn:..Lately......*Sigh*.

I'm with you on that one, ivette!!!

Like a Nice Ruby Port on a cold, dark evening with the fire going...:hug::cloud9:


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

echo falls....rose is good. white makes me tipsy very easily and ive recently gotten into red.....strangely i dont go so red in the face when i drink red haha.

OO &amp; i loooove pink champagne

xxx


----------



## Saja (Aug 12, 2006)

Im kicking myself for not trying more wines while I was Europe!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, then, you'll just have to start planning your next trip!!:rockwoot:

We could do a European Wine-Meet Up Party!! Yeah. Heck with Vegas. No, I didn't really mean that....I still want to go to Vegas..:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 4, 2006)

No wine. No time. Too busy in August.

Wait, ok, now it's September. Maybe I'll feel more like getting back on the experiment wagon in the autumn. I think I'm going to hold off on any wine-drinking until I get back to the States.

I like the Pink Champagne idea. I've never had any. Is it good? Which labels/brands are some of the good ones?


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

OK. Happy Sept. 11th. Not. I don't usually drink wine to become drunk...but I'm sorry, I've just got to get sloshed.

Without going into details....I think I'll choose maybe a white wine. I don't want to taint my perception of Red Wine, by simply using it to get inebriated.

I'm going with an Aigle from the Vallis region of Switzerland. I'm such a lightweight, I probably won't even be able to finish one entire bottle..I'm just going to drink until I start giggling at stupid things....:brsh:


----------



## phenobarbiedoll (Sep 11, 2006)

i love the sweet cheap stuff....theres nothing better than a 4 dollar bottle of mogan david black berry. so good..so cheap. its great..since im on a budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissGolightly (Sep 23, 2006)

We enjoyed a Villa Maria Merlot from New Zealand last night...first decent bottle for awhile! Seems to be getting harder and harder to find a drinkable bottle for under Â£10, these days...we've sampled some really dodgy bottles of late! More recomendations, please!


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 8, 2006)

On Friday night, I finally ended my wine drought!!arty:

We took out to dinner a freind whose 50th birthday it was. Well, he's half French, half Swiss and boy, it became clear very quickly he knew what the hell he was doing. He wqs very polite, almost shy, and just said..."I like to eat and drink well....".

Well, that was all I needed to hear, and when the wine list came, I said, let's let Daniel choose the wine. We would not be sorry. I even copied down the label, so I would not forget. I know this is a tasteless rookie move, I'm sure, but like I said, and as you all know, I don't put the effort in to learn about wine, I just enjoy it, so I didn't care..  . It was:

1999 Vigna del Nocio

Vino Nobile di Montepulciano

BOSCARELLI

It was Italian and it kicked

my rear end. I only had a glass and a half.

It wasn't smooth like a French wine,

I could smell it long before it got near me, and it was strong, spicy and really good. It was a red wine, and I would recommend it to anyone.

It cost: 78.00 Swiss Francs.

about 52.00 Dollars.

But it was worth it..and we hadn't bought a bottle of wine with dinner in awhile so, it was ok. to spend the money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Miss Golightly, under 10Â£? I know in California we have some awesome reds (well, I like them) and good whites that you can get for way under that..but here in Europe? I don't know. I'll keep looking, though. Where I live, a bottle of water costs that much. LOL.


----------



## charish (May 9, 2007)

i love white sparkling wine/champagne. except for brut, i like mine sweet.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 28, 2007)

So do I, Chardonnay is my favorite long soak in the bathtub wine. I like different kinds of wine. A while ago my daughter bought a bottle of Red that was excellent. She also bought a bottle of almond champagne that was so tasty my sister and I are still talking about it.


----------



## Senarra (May 30, 2007)

I love Cabernet Sauvignon mostly from Chile or South Africa. And a little Merlot too.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2007)

I love cab sav. I like Australian wines, especially from the hunter valley area.. they've got some awesome vineyards up there!

But yeah.. I love wine - especially really deep, berry flavoured merlots and fresh, fruity chardonays. I tried Slanje (slange?) on a wine tasting tour reccently and they said it will become the next big thing. It was awesome stuff!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 31, 2007)

i think my top face is Japanese Plum Wine by Fuki yummy sooo good!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm absolutely in love with Australian wine called "Yellow Tail" everything they make is fantastic!


----------



## PorcelainPirate (Aug 8, 2007)

You know, I've never had a bad South African red, and I'm really fussy on red.


----------



## KristinB (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't like the regular wines. They are not sweet enough for me. I do love fruit wines though. I just picked bottles of Peach, Cranberry, and Cherry from a local winery. They are so good and are quite potent.


----------

